# New Cover Art: Skarsnik Warhammer Heroes Novel



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A Goblin novel?! Awesome idea whomever came up with this, looking forward to seeing the Lord of Karak Eight Peaks and his pet squig Gobbla in action.


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Looking forward to this to. Nice to see an Orc/Goblin POV novel.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Is this going to be a novel or a novella? Who's the scribe gonna be?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The author of this is going to be Guy Haley, the man responsible for _Champions of Mars_ (Solaris Books), _Reality 36_ and _Omega Point_ (Angry Robot)

http://guyhaley.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/black-library-news/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link BoK, that has also allowed me to find the plot summary.



Guy Haley said:


> _When noted academic Kaspar Wollendorp is called to the asylum of Schloss Werdentraum to hear the testimony of insane playwright Jeremiah Bickenstadt, he fears a wasted journey, only to discover that Bickenstadt once enjoyed the rough hospitality of Skarsnik, the king of Karak Eight Peaks himself.
> 
> What follows is an astounding story, as Bickenstadt recounts Skarsnik’s rise to power from scrawny runt to feared warlord. But when the reteller of the tale is a lunatic, and the tale was first told by a master liar, how much can truly be trusted?_


Sounds very good, a tale that could be true or not be true.


LotN


----------

